# sold some



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Well in the past 3 days I have been on a mission to find places to sell my soap in our small town and guess what... I now have my soap in 3 of the 4 places I went. 1st place would have took some to but I didn't want to sell it for as low as she wanted to buy it for. A feed store, a hardware store, a cheese factory, and were my daughter works (people come in and pay bills there) also sold a few bars on my own. dance:
JoAnn


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

yay! dance:


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

great job!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

That's super!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

That was a great investment of your time. Congratulations!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)




----------

